# Shower Valves



## Plumbchop (Jan 29, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm a 2nd year apprentice in a small residential company (just me and the owner). We do a lot of bathroom renos and lately I've been doing the shower/tub valve installs (usually a simple positemp with a shower head and/or spout). 

My questions is how do you guys hold the valve in the right spot while you get the measurements you need for everything? With the posi temps, we usually just make copper bracing and solder the feeds, spout and head lines to the bracing. When my boss does it, usually I just hold it for him while he solders it solid to the bracing. However, when he leaves me to do it, he takes off and I've got no one to hold it while I make it solid in exactly the right spot. If there's wood around, I just make blocking to support it but that's not always the case.

Any tips or ideas would be definitely appreciated.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Hang the valve from the head first and solder it, use the old shower arm. The rest is easier that way.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Screw it to a block.


----------



## doctor bob (Jan 16, 2016)

*shower vavle*

plumbchop, just use copper tube strap and bit tip tec screws, screw right into copper tube brace no solder needed.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Pacificpipes said:


> Screw it to a block.


What he said. ^^^


----------



## Plumbchop (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks guys, good suggestions here. I'm going to have to try hanging it from the shower head and when there's no shower head, using copper strapping. Unfortunately, screwing it to a block is not always an option.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Next time you are on a job with work scraps, grab a few and stick them in the truck for those times when there aren't any. You would be doing the carpenters a service by helping clean up the job. With carpenters on the job, they will usually cut blocks (and even set them) for you. There are also various brands of telescoping metal slider bars available which are punched to accept screws and make good valve or riser braces.


----------



## spcwaters (Jan 27, 2016)

Hang it from the shower head..
Cut a piece of pipe 34 1/2 in for the shower head. Hang it and your good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Plumbus said:


> Next time you are on a job with work scraps, grab a few and stick them in the truck for those times when there aren't any. You would be doing the carpenters a service by helping clean up the job. With carpenters on the job, they will usually cut blocks (and even set them) for you. There are also various brands of telescoping metal slider bars available which are punched to accept screws and make good valve or riser braces.


Or spend the $2.00 and buy yourself your very own 2x4


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

*valve pictures*

use wood it works wonders


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

czplumbing said:


> use wood it works wonders



I very much dislike Perrin and Rowe


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

markb said:


> I very much dislike Perrin and Rowe


Why? Is it any worse than Waterworks, Dornbracht or Hans Grohe?


----------



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

markb said:


> I very much dislike Perrin and Rowe



Its Kohler but yes Perrin and Rowe Is a pain


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Plumbchop said:


> Hey guys, I'm a 2nd year apprentice in a small residential company (just me and the owner). We do a lot of bathroom renos and lately I've been doing the shower/tub valve installs (usually a simple positemp with a shower head and/or spout).
> 
> My questions is how do you guys hold the valve in the right spot while you get the measurements you need for everything? With the posi temps, we usually just make copper bracing and solder the feeds, spout and head lines to the bracing. When my boss does it, usually I just hold it for him while he solders it solid to the bracing. However, when he leaves me to do it, he takes off and I've got no one to hold it while I make it solid in exactly the right spot. If there's wood around, I just make blocking to support it but that's not always the case.
> 
> Any tips or ideas would be definitely appreciated.


Just solder it to the pipe risers,surely they are sturdy enough to hold a valve body up!!:yes::yes:then you can anchor it down afterwards


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Plumbus said:


> Why? Is it any worse than Waterworks, Dornbracht or Hans Grohe?


Waterworks is probably the worst faucet install ever. From what I remember, Min and Max finished wall was always an issue. I don't remember the instructions every being clear...and you only had a half inch to make a mistake. 

Dorenbracht is the second worst. Installed the rough in based on one trim. Turns out the trim they ended up choosing required a different min/max for the finished wall. Builder was not happy about all the broken tiles lol. 

iBox has been good to us. We have a good system and can install the rough ins in less than 10 minutes on a 2x4 wall. 

The new Grohe valves and volume controls are not fun though.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

markb said:


> Waterworks is probably the worst faucet install ever. From what I remember, Min and Max finished wall was always an issue. I don't remember the instructions every being clear...and you only had a half inch to make a mistake.
> 
> Dorenbracht is the second worst. Installed the rough in based on one trim. Turns out the trim they ended up choosing required a different min/max for the finished wall. Builder was not happy about all the broken tiles lol.
> 
> ...


What do you think of Vola?


----------

